# Scary Audi Crash Video!



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

This guy is lucky. Kudos to Audi.

http://us.video.aol.com/video.index.adp?mode=2&guideContext=65.73&pmmsid=1479340


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

That is amazing - and it was only a TT.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

xspeedy said:


> That is amazing - and it was only a TT.


Actually, it looks like he survived because the car got shoved under the tractor trailer. A taller vehicle, such as an SUV, probably would have involved fatalities.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Actually, it looks like he survived because the car got shoved under the tractor trailer. A taller vehicle, such as an SUV, probably would have involved fatalities.


I kind of suspected that. With most vehicles, going under like that spells decap.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

WOW! That is one lucky man.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

This goes to confirm everything, that I have always believed about German engineering...they have it down!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

An Amazing survival case:thumbup:


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

:yikes: Amazed


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Well..*

Son of a BIYATCH!! That guy is a cat and he just used 8 of his lives.
I cannot believe that he is alive. The Audi TT must have had Gods hand over it for this man. I can't understand how he is alive.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

325ic a beer said:


> Son of a BIYATCH!! The Audi TT must have had Gods hand over it for this man. .


Of course, being god and all, he could've just picked the Audi up while the truck swerved and placed it back down again after the accident.

Or heck, why didn't god just prevent the whole thing from happening in the first place?

God's always late when it comes to this stuff.

Ed


----------



## P.Chas (Nov 25, 2005)

The Audi TT did not perform all that well in the NCAP crash tests- 75% frontal; 89%side.
It just happened to be the drivers lucky day (although of course unlucky to be in this
accident in the first place).


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Unbelieveable:yikes: , someone up there must have said that it was not this man's time to go yet.


----------



## ceramicmaster (Feb 15, 2006)

P.Chas said:


> The Audi TT did not perform all that well in the NCAP crash tests- 75% frontal; 89%side.
> It just happened to be the drivers lucky day (although of course unlucky to be in this
> accident in the first place).


Yeah, but it performed well in the DECAP tests.


----------

